# Font Suddenly Changed



## Shane1234 (Oct 14, 2017)

My house had a power outage. I was on my computer and suddenly the computer and all the lights turned on. I got back to my computer after the power returned to find that my default font was changed... (see attachments) I have tried a font.reg(see attachments) to try to fix it, but nothing changes. I have also tried to go to regedit through run and fix it there, but after I restart my computer, nothing changes. Please help me fix this.

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Seems odd that this changed with a power outage, though, you can follow this:

https://superuser.com/questions/398...ws-7-to-its-default-font-for-the-whole-system


----------



## Shane1234 (Oct 14, 2017)

So I followed the reply with the most upvotes, but I open the personalize part, and I dont see where "Window Color and Appearance" is.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You are close. First, in this menu, click on Windows and see if it restores the font.

Otherwise, follow this here instead:

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...1/e43a982e-b74f-448b-be4c-092db695e0b4?auth=1


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

See if Windows System Restore can help.

Run it and select a restore point prior to the power outage.

https://www.sysnative.com/forums/wi...ore-your-system-windows-10-8-1-8-7-vista.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

